# My new addition ( monster )



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Shipment just landed and unpacking



Dripping with Coral RX before add in my tank


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

Are you actually going to put that in your tank?
Lol


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Cichlidrookie said:


> Are you actually going to put that in your tank?
> Lol


Yes , after couple hours dripped I will put in my display tank , just quick google search very reef safe


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Sure, go for it! Then NEVER put your hand in the tank again! :0


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

eating flakes and pellets no ich


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice size. I had about two of those for dinner last week in Connecticut.


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

Wow, I didn't know people actually kept full grown lobster in display tanks lol. He looks like a big one too. What size is the tank that he is going in?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

The larger ones taste like Gooch or Taint. You want a 2-3 pound lobster at best. 



"What do you feed him"
"anything he wants"


----------

